

Honeybees are found to interact with Quantum fields - aresant
http://www.neuroquantology.com/repository/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=65:honeybees-are-found-to-interact-with-quantum-fields

======
cperciva
A more accurate title for the article would be "wild hypothesis is proposed
without a shred of evidence".

